# KP Tissue Inc KPT



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looking for opinions on this stock for a long term hold and to add a little dividend income along the way. The higher costs for pulp have been negatively effecting their costs as well as increased cost for freight as well. Thinking it will turn around at some point, near its 52 week low. Mind you bathroom; facial tissue and paper towels are an everyday thing so it should be fine long term. 

"KPLP is Canada’s leading tissue products supplier by overall dollar and volume market share. KPLP produces, distributes, markets and sells a wide range of disposable tissue products that are grouped into three categories: bathroom tissue, facial tissue and paper towels, for both the Consumer and the Away-From-Home (AFH) market."

https://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/company-news/video/kp-tissue-ramps-up-production-in-canada-amid-trade-tensions%7E1469847


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Interesting but industry seems to be a narrow market. (Ie. don't own but will take a peek). No doubt this is a continuously needed product.


----------



## SixesAndSevens (Dec 4, 2009)

this is not a good stock, imho.
their mandate is only to spin off the tissue products division of Kruger...nothing else.
long term downtrend.
very high yield.

if you want consumer non discretionary, buy P&G, Unilever or Coca Cola.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

In the last 5 years KPT has lost half its value...there are better opportunities.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sounds good, off the list it is.


----------

